# Sarebbe pronta



## Morion

Ciao!
¿Cuál de las dos traducciones de _sarebbe pronta_ creeis que es más precisa?  Está _lista?_  o está _dispuesta_?

Gracias por la ayudita


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Puedes darnos un poco de contexto, por favor? Así podemos ayudarte mejor..


----------



## cla71

_Está lista_, aunque depende del contexto.


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que _*estaría lista*_.

Pero depende del contexto... ¿Puedes ponerlo?


----------



## claudine2006

Morion said:


> Ciao!
> ¿Cuál de las dos traducciones de _sarebbe pronta_ creeis que es más precisa? Está _lista?_ o está _dispuesta_?
> 
> Gracias por la ayudita


Es que se usan las dos, depende del contexto.

Sono pronta a sacrificarmi per te. Estoy dispuesta a sacrificarme por ti.

Sono pronta per/ad uscire. Estoy lista para salir.

Sarebbe se traduce "sería".


----------



## Morion

El contexto:

SPM sarebbe pronta a lanciare una Opa volontaria sul 100% del capitale di RHJ


----------



## sabrinita85

Estaría lista

o 

Parece estar lista (lenguaje de los periódicos)


----------



## irene.acler

En este caso yo creo que ambas quedan bien. De todas formas a lo mejor puedes poner "estaría lista".


----------



## Morion

Muchísimas gracias a todas/os. Referente al _estaría_ hay mucha discusión en utilizar el condicional en español. Los correctores de estilo dicen que eso es una americanada como una catedral y que no debe usarse, así que me pregunto si el "parece lista" que propone sabrinita no sería la mejor solución. Creo que me voy a quedar con el parece, ya que el condicional tampoco lo afirma categoricamente y los dos quedan en el ámbito de la rumorología (parece ser que... estaría dispuesta a ...)


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, sí, yo creo que el "parece estar lista" queda muy bien en ese contexto.


----------



## claudine2006

Yo traduciría: "podría...", "estaría a punto de.....".


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> "estaría a punto de.....".



Yo creo que esta expresión no queda muy bien en el contexto que nos ha proporcionado Morion. No es un poco diferente con respecto a "estaría lista" o "parece estar lista"?


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Yo creo que esta expresión no queda muy bien en el contexto que nos ha proporcionado Morion. No es un poco diferente con respecto a "estaría lista" o "parece estar lista"?


Non so, da quello che ho capito il testo originale è in italiano e la traduzione che ho fornito si riferisce a "sarebbe pronta a". Forse mi sbaglio....


----------



## Morion

Pero Caludine, si ponemos el podría o estaría estamos dandole al condicional otra vez. No es que no se pueda poner, se entiende perfectamente en castellano, se trataría más bien de no hacerle esa concesión al inglés. Los italianos siempre han utilizado ese tiempo o lo han cogido también de los americanos?
De todas formas, para esta traducción todo queda bien, pero si fuera un libro o algo más serio que tuviera que pasar por manos de editores me lo pensaria mucho antes de meter condicionales. El uso de estos es sobre todo periodístico, por lo que veo...


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Non so, da quello che ho capito il testo originale è in italiano e la traduzione che ho fornito si riferisce a "sarebbe pronta a". Forse mi sbaglio....



Mah, non so neanch'io. Cioè, secondo me non sta molto bene quel "a punto de", perché "sarebbe pronta a" ha una sfumatura diversa secondo me. Ma magari mi sbaglio pure io..


----------



## claudine2006

Morion said:


> Pero Caludine, si ponemos el podría o estaría estamos dandole al condicional otra vez. No es que no se pueda poner, se entiende perfectamente en castellano, se trataría más bien de no hacerle esa concesión al inglés. Los italianos siempre han utilizado ese tiempo o lo han cogido también de los americanos?
> De todas formas, para esta traducción todo queda bien, pero si fuera un libro o algo más serio que tuviera que pasar por manos de editores me lo pensaría mucho antes de meter condicionales. El uso de estos es sobre todo periodístico, por lo que veo...


El tema del condicional yo no lo veo un americanismo....en italiano se ha usado desde siempre, a lo mejor los estadounidenses nos habrán copiado... 
Hablando en serio, yo dejaría el condicional, pero, claro està, sólo es mi opinión.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> El tema del condicional yo no lo veo un americanismo....en italiano se ha usado desde siempre, a lo mejor los estadounidenses nos habrán copiado...
> Hablando en serio, yo dejaría el condicional, pero, claro está, sólo es mi opinión.



Un pequeño "refuso".
Bueno, estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo también creo que el condicional siempre se ha usato en italiano y que no procede de los estadounidenses.


----------



## Morion

Al final me quedo con el parece estar lista para lanzar una opa.
A ti no te parece una amerianada porque lo habeis usado siempre pero en castellano no queda muy bien poner condicionales cada dos líneas. Y según explican los prefesionales del estilo esto viene de los americanos. A mi me da igual, pero cada vez que tengo que traducir un artículo del italiano, este condicional me pone de los nervios. 
Los traductores italianos que conozco, dejan casi siempre el condicional al traducir al castellano.


----------



## irene.acler

Morion said:


> Al final me quedo con el parece estar lista para lanzar una opa.
> A ti no te parece una amerianada porque lo habeis usado siempre pero en castellano no queda muy bien poner condicionales cada dos líneas. Y según explican los prefesionales del estilo esto viene de los americanos. A mi me da igual, pero cada vez que tengo que traducir un artículo del italiano, este condicional me pone de los nervios.
> Los traductores italianos que conozco, dejan casi siempre el condicional al traducir al castellano.



Ah! Pues gracias por tu explicación porque la verdad es que no conocía esta cosa!


----------



## claudine2006

Morion said:


> Al final me quedo con el parece estar lista para lanzar una opa.
> A ti no te parece una americanada porque lo habeis usado siempre pero en castellano no queda muy bien poner condicionales cada dos líneas. Y según explican los prefesionales del estilo esto viene de los americanos. A mi me da igual, pero cada vez que tengo que traducir un artículo del italiano, este condicional me pone de los nervios.
> Los traductores italianos que conozco, dejan casi siempre el condicional al traducir al castellano.


Este hilo me ha encantado porque gracias a ti he aprendido mucho. 
Entiendo lo que quieres decir y espero que el condicional deje ya de molestarte  .


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Este hilo me ha encantado porque gracias a ti he aprendido mucho.
> Entiendo lo que quieres decir y espero que el condicional deje ya de molestarte  .


----------



## Morion

Ojalá. Bueno, ya he terminado la traducción, mientras hablaba con vosotras. Yo también he aprendido cosas nuevas. Me encanta este intercambio. Gracias otra vez.


----------



## irene.acler

Morion said:


> Ojalá. Bueno, ya he terminado la traducción, mientras hablaba con vosotras. Yo también he aprendido cosas nuevas. Me encanta este intercambio. Gracias otra vez.



De nada! Gracias a ti de verdad!


----------

